# Déclarer une variable d'environnement à chaque new séssion



## franckdia (15 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour.
Je souhaite déclarer une variable d'environement avec la commande setenv, mais ce que je ne parviens pas a faire, c'est que cette variable soit déclarée à chaque nouvelle séssion.


----------



## maousse (15 Décembre 2002)

il faut placer ça dans le fichier ~/.tcshrc
tu fais :

pico ~/.tcshrc

ça t'ouvre l'éditeur pico, tu tapes ta déclaration de variable d'environnement, tu sauvegardes et tu fermes, et ça doit être bon quand tu relances le terminal


----------



## franckdia (15 Décembre 2002)

Merci à toi Maousse.


----------

